# Rock Valley Hay markets



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

http://www.rockvalleyhay.com/site/alfalfa-grass.html

To sum it up in a word, CRAP! If some entrepreneurial hay marketers from the Southeast wanted to make some dough, buy up here and truck down there.

If it's alright, I think I'll make a weekly post on this topic if anyone is interested.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I did not see little squares in that listing.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> I did not see little squares in that listing.
> 
> Regards, Mike


It pretty well represents the percentages of bale types
made for the area.They usualy have a couple small loads of sm sq each sale.The Monday sale is always smaller then the Thursday sale.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

In Lancaster County Pennsylvania the auction have for most part smaller loads. For those loads the sell where they should . It appears you will need $4000 to $5,000 per load . Lots of 4 to 6 ton loads here.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

stack em up said:


> http://www.rockvalleyhay.com/site/alfalfa-grass.html
> To sum it up in a word, CRAP! If some entrepreneurial hay marketers from the Southeast wanted to make some dough, buy up here and truck down there.
> If it's alright, I think I'll make a weekly post on this topic if anyone is interested.


 some auctions around here are known as junk auctions. Farmers take their bad there and sell their good hay private. Is this good quality hay for most parts or is it junk. Seemed odd that everything sold so close to the same price


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

There's good hay and grinder hay, and since we had one of those years, all the hay is damn near grinder hay. There is a lot of good hay sold there though but I'd bet that won't come out for a month or so?


----------

